# Join the Loose vaginas club!!!



## rubymoon (Oct 25, 2006)

Okay, there really isn't a club yet, but I'm hoping there are enough of you out there who have had a similar experience. Something has happened to me during birth that I don't have much success looking up discreetly online. So, now I reach out to you other mamas and hopefully you'll tell me I'm not the only one with this new...problem? Anyway, I am 5 and 1/2 wks pp. I had a 1st degree tear which I opted not to have stitches for. Anyhow, sometimes when I bend over my vagina sucks in a bunch of air (which is a very weird sensation) and then I have vaginal farts!!!! I am feeling insecure about the new shape of my vaginal opening because I think it is significantly larger than before and it hasn't healed quite right. Does this happen to anyone else after birth??? Does it go away?? Please share with me your pp loose vagina stories and your feelings about it.
Thanks.

p.s. my first birth was a c-section so I had different healing to do.


----------



## gret the great (Nov 26, 2001)

Kegel kegel kegel


----------



## AuntG (Apr 2, 2007)

I remember that directly postpartum.

And echoing the pp: Kegel Kegel Kegel!


----------



## SublimeBirthGirl (Sep 9, 2005)

Yes, kegels.


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

Can I be a part of your club? I don't think anyone can have a vaginal birth and have everything go back exactly to normal. But you are only 5 1/2 weeks PP! It will take some time to tighten up - maybe even up to a year. Kegels are good, and don't worry so much. I guess I have the sense of humor of a five year old, because I think vagina farts and other bodily functions are funny.









Also your thread title cracked me up. There are loose vaginas, and then there are loose vaginas...


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

5.5 weeks postpartum a lot of things still have yet to go quite back to normal. I gave birth to my 7.5 lb son 21 months ago and I wouldn't say that I have a loose vagina. I like the kegels, they worked well for me.


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *QueenOfThePride* 
There are loose vaginas, and then there are loose vaginas...











oh. my.










PP, it's soooo normal, and it will go away!


----------



## Rockies5 (May 17, 2005)

Normal normal normal!

Hilariously normal!!

I had five big babies and those heads do make a difference. Start kegels lying face down on a pillow and do then in all posistion throughout your day.

It'll all go back. It isn't just the cervix that was stretched and moved, but the fleshy walls inside, the vaginal lips...EVERYTHING needs time to heal, not just the tummy muscles that were stretched and torn


----------



## savithny (Oct 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockies5* 
Normal normal normal!

Hilariously normal!!

I had five big babies and those heads do make a difference. Start kegels lying face down on a pillow and do then in all posistion throughout your day.

It'll all go back. It isn't just the cervix that was stretched and moved, but the fleshy walls inside, the vaginal lips...EVERYTHING needs time to heal, not just the tummy muscles that were stretched and torn

And don't forget all the pelvic ligaments that were loosened and stretched out. They need time to tense back up and start holding everyting more firmly again!


----------



## fuller2 (Nov 7, 2004)

Um....what if it's been 4 years and it still hasn't gone away? I do kegels, I walk a couple miles a day, but--still flapping in the breeze, if you know what I mean. It's better than it was, but. I had 2nd degree tears and I blame the resident who stitched me up for doing too loose a job.

More kegels? I guess I only do them occasionally. I have just been thinking that this is the way I am now







.


----------



## GinaRae (Mar 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fuller2* 
Um....what if it's been 4 years and it still hasn't gone away? I do kegels, I walk a couple miles a day, but--still flapping in the breeze, if you know what I mean.

Some OB offices have this magnetic chair that you visit 2-3 times per week for several weeks and it performs the kegel exercises aggressively FOR you while you sit. I tried it to get rid of incontinence (which it didn't do, but I am told that's because I am tghe lucky 1% it won't help).

Maybe that will help!


----------



## Snork (Feb 17, 2007)

Every woman needs to kegel many times a day all her life. I know its a pain to remember, but find something that reminds you. I do mine everytime I sit. I mean EVERY time. I pretty much do about 100-200 a day, in batches of 10-20. I've been doing them since I was 16 when I was taught about them.

I also stop and start my urine flow every time I go, just to check. Its a good indicator, but you dont need to do it too much. Make sure you are doing your kegels in the right place by inserting your finger then doing them - you should feel the squeeze if its the right place.

It takes time, but honestly, regular kegels = good pelvic floor. I've had 7 large babies and my pelvic floor is perfect. I have never leaked urine even when sneezing at 42 weeks pregnant.


----------



## rubymoon (Oct 25, 2006)

Okay, I feel much better after reading all of your replies!!!! I will kegel, kegel, kegel all day long!!!
Or, at least when I remember to.

Thanks!!!


----------



## rixafreeze (Apr 30, 2006)

Joining the club too!
I'm 6 months PP and still things feel different. I feel like I'm more "open" and when I check my cervix, the contours of my vagina have definitely changed. Ah well!

I also have pretty frequent pain still, argh. Kind of an achey radiating pain going towards my sit bones (whatever those are called, can't remember from high school biology). Kind of annoying.


----------



## Kittypie (Aug 8, 2015)

I am VERY insecure of it. After having my baby, I refused to look down there. I even had a dream I looked in the mirror and it was the size of a basketball and you could see directly up it. It looked like ground beef up there!! And now that I have looked at it (after 4 months) its not the same shape and I do think it kind of looks like ground beef :S the lips are a lot more flabby and stick out 10x more.. And they look further apart from each other and I'm very self conscious of it. Air gets trapped in there as well... And when I go for baths it seems my vagina likes to swallow water and one time I got out, water just started pouring out!!! I wanted to cry... I do want to get surgery and cut my lips off a little so they're more hidden because they stick right out!!


----------



## Kittypie (Aug 8, 2015)

Oh and... It's not that it's loose inside. I can barely fit a finger.. But it's like it's loose on the outside... Does that make sense?


----------

